# Possibly absorbed?



## Summerrose4202 (10 mo ago)

Our rates mated on April 6th and through the weeks she started gaining weight and her nipples lost hair and enlarged. But this week she looks smaller and her nipples are not as noticeable.. she was nesting at the beginning of the week but there haven’t been any babies.. what should I do


----------



## Rats4All (Feb 4, 2021)

Leave her be. She might have hidden them or (sadly) she might have... eaten them. Was she in a birthing cage?


----------



## Summerrose4202 (10 mo ago)

Summerrose4202 said:


> Our rates mated on April 6th and through the weeks she started gaining weight and her nipples lost hair and enlarged. But this week she looks smaller and her nipples are not as noticeable.. she was nesting at the beginning of the week but there haven’t been any babies.. what should I do





Rats4All said:


> Leave her be. She might have hidden them or (sadly) she might have... eaten them. Was she in a birthing cage?


Yes she is in a birthing cage


----------



## Rats4All (Feb 4, 2021)

Good. They also could have been absorbed, (as you said) or something like that.


----------

